

S3rver Hacker Gets Access to HostGator Admin Password - RaduTyrsina
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/06/04/hostgator-systems-hacked-s3rver/

======
anon78965426
Why are you linking this terrible article? Link the pastebin:
<http://pastebin.com/TrNZC349>

~~~
RaduTyrsina
Because the author found out about it first. And why is it terrible?

